# Social Group seeks advice



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

Looking to start a Sub-Forum for are Social Group Living Pathfinder. We are in the middle of hammering out character generation details and building are world but would also like to start palying, but I see no way to start a forum.

A little help would be greatly appertiated, and Thanks in advance. 

HolyMan


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2010)

Moved to Meta.

Click "Groups".  Scroll down, click "Create a new Group".

If the link isn't showing for you, let me know.


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for answering so quickly but I have a group created here:

EN World D&D / RPG News - Living Pathfinder

There are 19 of us and I know about 2-3 more who will join once the details are meshed out. I was told that once a group gets to about 10-13 people the starter of the group (which is the Living PF Judge account I created and all judges will use) can go into the adminstartion part (which I don't see) and start a sub-forum complete with stickys and everything. 

btw Love EnWorld you do a great job here.

HM


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2010)

Our group, Living Pathfinder, has the group forum.  We have several discussions going there.  I think the real question is: Would it be possible to get a sub-forum for running and playing Living Pathfinder games like exists for Living En-World, Living Eberron, and Living 4th edition?


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

I have found that you can get a sub-forum under Hosted forums if you go to RPGnow and become a subscriber there. Is this correct, and after the ball is rolling do we then get moved to the Living Forum as a Sub?

We are really look to do this in the main threads as the group ones don't allow for creating links or quoting and a few other nice features. We were thinking of starting in Talking the Talk but would perfer to have a home to start with.

HM


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I have found that you can get a sub-forum under Hosted forums if you go to RPGnow and become a subscriber there. Is this correct, and after the ball is rolling do we then get moved to the Living Forum as a Sub?




There shouldn't be. Where did you see that?


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Location:

General RPG-Forums > General RPG Discussion > Hosted Forums > Personal &Hosted Formuns

Then there was this there:

These are hosted forum managed by individual EN World members. Some of these forums may be password-protected. Want one?
 Click here 

HM


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2010)

That shouldn't be there - it was something from years ago.  It was supposed to have been deleted long, long ago.

I'll contact RPGNow and ask them to do so.  Thanks for pointing it out to me!


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

NP glad i didn't buy it like i was thinking, Whew.

But what about getting a forum?? How do we do that?? Like when Living 4th got one.

HM


----------



## Morrus (May 25, 2010)

We're not currently in the habit of handing out forums (we have hundreds of the darn things and I'd rather be reducing the number) - Living 4th was an exception, not a precedent. Instead, we have the Social Groups feature, which with luck we can migrate most of the hosted forums over to.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Ah I see, then we will work something out as a group. Thanks for letting us know, I have been beating my head against the wall trying to figure out how it is done. 

Thanks, and happy gaming- 

HM


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2010)

Morrus said:


> We're not currently in the habit of handing out forums (we have hundreds of the darn things and I'd rather be reducing the number) - Living 4th was an exception, not a precedent. Instead, we have the Social Groups feature, which with luck we can migrate most of the hosted forums over to.




That's too bad.  Social Groups are a nice feature but lack the functionality of the regular forums.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> That's too bad.  Social Groups are a nice feature but lack the functionality of the regular forums.  Thanks for the reply.




ditto what glass eye just said.


----------

